
You don't need Kubernetes on your laptop - edvald
https://medium.com/garden-io/you-dont-need-kubernetes-on-your-laptop-37653cbb28c9
======
thegoatmaster
So how exactly is this different to something like Tilt?

~~~
edvald
OP here, so I'm of course biased but I'm actually also a fan of the Tilt team
:)

Overall, Garden has a broader focus, an added emphasis on testing, as well as
capturing all the relationships between your services. The goal is for you to
be able to use the same tools and workflows across development and testing/CI,
and (as of our new release) the same environment as well.

For an apples-to-apples with Tilt, Garden does a lot of the same things when
developing locally, but Garden additionally covers unit+integ testing and
allows you to define all your bootstrapping workflows (e.g. migrations etc.).
Tilt has a really good UI for local builds+deploys, but you wouldn't currently
use it to run tests, or work with remote clusters.

The key thing we're adding in this release is not just an ability to work with
remote clusters, but to do it _really fast_. Even faster than locally
sometimes, because you can allocate more resources and share build+test caches
with your team and your CI.

Plus—and this is more important for the long-run—Garden is designed to be
pluggable to work with more platforms than Kubernetes. So you'll be able to
use serverless, custom/legacy platforms etc. with the same tools when we
release the plugin SDK later this summer.

Hope that's useful.

~~~
thegoatmaster
Yeah super useful thanks! This looks like an awesome solution, I'll try it out
and see how it works for our setup.

Thanks

